# Mery Lathemas to me, Mery Lathemas to me! (Tool gloat)



## DMS (Nov 1, 2012)

The eagle has landed. sitting snugly in the garage after a short, and thankfully non-eventful trip (the HS cover is off, still sitting in the back of my car).


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 1, 2012)

you officially suck!

that is a beauty!


----------



## Cal Haines (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats!

The paint job looks very nice.  Is that a 2J chuck?  Does it, by chance, have an MT3 tailstock?

_Cal_


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 1, 2012)

It's not an official gloat, worthy of "you suck," until we know how cheaply you stole it!


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 1, 2012)

That is pretty slick if i may say so myself!


----------



## DMS (Nov 1, 2012)

Cal Haines said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The paint job looks very nice.  Is that a 2J chuck?  Does it, by chance, have an MT3 tailstock?
> 
> _Cal_



It is a 2J chuck, and came with a full set of collets 

I haven't checked out the TS taper. I just got it moved it. I took the morning of work to deal with the details, so I have to make up for it tonight. Also still need power to the machine, which I'm gonna try to get done this weekend.

The really interesting thing is that she doesn't take up much more space (at least side to side) than my 7x14...


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 1, 2012)

DMS,
I am sitting here drooling on your good fortune.  It is fabulous and having some tooling included makes it eligable to qualify as a GLOAT... So congrats and don't forget if you don't have pics, it didn't really happen
Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like you done good 
But, as the others have said, You Suck:rofl::rofl:
Nice score DMS, good to see it all worked out for you.:drink2:


----------



## David (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice indeed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cal Haines (Nov 1, 2012)

DMS said:


> It is a 2J chuck, and came with a full set of collets
> 
> I haven't checked out the TS taper. I just got it moved it. I took the morning of work to deal with the details, so I have to make up for it tonight. Also still need power to the machine, which I'm gonna try to get done this weekend.
> 
> The really interesting thing is that she doesn't take up much more space (at least side to side) than my 7x14...


Full set of collets by 64ths?

What other tooling did you get?

I asked about the tailstock taper since the nose of the tailstock looks unusual.  MT3 tailstocks are quite rare, so it you have one, that's verra cool. :thumbzup:             

Was it running from 240 single phase at the prior location?

So spill it, what did you pay?

_Cal_


----------



## DMS (Nov 1, 2012)

I just tried the tailstock; it's an MT2, which us the more common version. That's just fine with me, as I have some decent mt2 tooling from my 7x14. The lathe came with a 3 jaw, a 4 jaw, faceplate, collet chuck and collets, KDK toolpost and a mess of holders. He even produced a couple spare c6j tubes. There are a couple missing pieces, the feed stop, the cooling fan for the electronics rack... and... I think that's it. All in all, I'm very happy. Price was just shy of $4k.

Oh, and yes, 240 single phase.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 2, 2012)

DMS said:


> I just tried the tailstock; it's an MT2, which us the more common version. That's just fine with me, as I have some decent mt2 tooling from my 7x14. The lathe came with a 3 jaw, a 4 jaw, faceplate, collet chuck and collets, KDK toolpost and a mess of holders. He even produced a couple spare c6j tubes. There are a couple missing pieces, the feed stop, the cooling fan for the electronics rack... and... I think that's it. All in all, I'm very happy. Price was just shy of $4k.
> 
> Oh, and yes, 240 single phase.



That'll do it. YOU SUCK!!!!


----------



## jgedde (Nov 2, 2012)

DMS said:


> I just tried the tailstock; it's an MT2, which us the more common version. That's just fine with me, as I have some decent mt2 tooling from my 7x14. The lathe came with a 3 jaw, a 4 jaw, faceplate, collet chuck and collets, KDK toolpost and a mess of holders. He even produced a couple spare c6j tubes. There are a couple missing pieces, the feed stop, the cooling fan for the electronics rack... and... I think that's it. All in all, I'm very happy. Price was just shy of $4k.
> 
> Oh, and yes, 240 single phase.





But I agree with posters above...  You suck!  

Well gloated and deserving of the tool envy you're receiving!  She's an absolute beauty!  But, you still suck!  :whistle:

Have fun and great luck with it!
John


----------



## Cal Haines (Nov 2, 2012)

Yep, that's a good deal.  But you can't do a proper tool gloat with only one picture.  Get with it!

Have a look at the backs of your chucks.  If they shipped from Monarch they typically had the machine's serial number stamped on.  If you have original tooling, that's very cool.

What sort of shop did you buy this from?

_Cal_


----------



## DMS (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll take more pics once it's powered. I think one of the chucks is original, the other is an import. I purchased from another hobbyist. He was clearing some room for more projects.


----------



## alandarkdale (Nov 2, 2012)

Simply beautiful. This is definitely the sexy, curvy sided of tooldom.

D


----------



## DMS (Nov 3, 2012)

Conduit is in; pulling wire tomorrow.


----------



## DMS (Nov 3, 2012)

Power is in and she survived the trip and is running nicely. I took a few more pictures, and made some chips. Finish is not great; the cross slide gibs are really loose, so I think that is the major issue. Drive system sounds smooth. Took some cuts on some cold rolled crapalloy, and she just chewed through it like it wasn't there. Needs a few tweaks, and I need to figure out what all the controls do, but all in all, very happy 

https://picasaweb.google.com/113058612034694188913/Monarch10EE?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 4, 2012)

DMS   You do know that all the "you sucks" are the highest form of compliments in the machine community!   Very nice but shouldnt you light up some Christmas lights behind for a nice backdrop.


----------



## rw1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful machine - congrats and certainly Merry Lathemas!


----------



## jlsclimber (Jul 13, 2013)

That's a great looking machine.
Where did you find it?


----------



## DMS (Jul 13, 2013)

Checking Craigslist on my lunch break, I noticed the add. It was posted at I think, 11:45am, and I called at about 12:15. I was the first caller. Went to see it that night, and after seeing it run, put down a deposit. I had been on the lookout for a Hardinge or Monarch for a while, but was loosing heart with all the waiting. I had almost given up and purchased an import lathe when this popped up. Quite happy with it.


----------



## DMS (Jul 22, 2013)

She is a 1956 model. The machine is so clean because the guy I purchased it had spent the past few years fixing it up, and then, just when he got it back together, I guess he decided that he didn't want two lathes (he also had a Hardinge).


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 23, 2013)

Lathemas is a real thing?????:rofl:

Does it occur once a year or is it kinda like the Olympics or Leap Year??

:thinking: , it seems to me that i'm due a lot of past Lathemas gifts.

Does Lathemas have (a) patron Saint(s)????

Do we hang long strands of stainless swarf around the windows and doors???

Do we hang shop aprons and stuff the pockets with tooling and measuring equipment??

DMS:man:,i like your idea and i like your thinking

the lathe is absolutely pristine ....
:yousuck3:


mike)


----------



## DMS (Jul 23, 2013)

I find that delrin swarf is the most festive. It has a springy, jovial quality that just makes you smile (unless it's wrapped around your chuck, then it makes you curse).

DECK THE HALLS WITH SWARF OF DELRIN, FALALALALA LA LALA ... oh alright, I'll stop.

Unfortunately Lathemas doesn't occur on a fixed schedule. It's different for everyone. You only know it's happening when you check the FS adds and find "IT".


----------

